# Bruce Springsteen al Circo Massimo, a Roma. 14 maggio 2016.Biglietti



## admin (25 Gennaio 2016)

Sembra ormai essere cosa ufficiale. Il Boss, Bruce Springsteen, suonerà a Roma, al Circo Massimo, il prossimo 14 maggio 2016. L'evento era in dubbio perchè in concomitanza con "Race for the cure". Ma la corsa è stata posticipata al 22 dello stesso mese. 

Seguiranno aggiornamenti e informazioni sull'evento e sui biglietti.


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2016)

up


----------



## Jaqen (27 Gennaio 2016)

Ieri ho letto che stanno aspettando di vedere quando fare altre tappe in Italia prima di dare l'ufficialità... speriamo non venga solo a Roma!


----------

